

Riak 0.11 released - siculars
http://downloads.basho.com/riak/riak-0.11/

======
fictorial
The new backend is called "bitcask". Here is an introduction to it:
<http://downloads.basho.com/papers/bitcask-intro.pdf>

This will be fast indeed. They mention 5000-6000 writes per second which seems
very low to me however. Then again, they do not mention the size of the values
written.

I too became enamored with log-based storage engines in December of last year.
I created one myself to play around and learn. I moved on before adding in
compaction, but the performance was "excellent" (200K writes per second, 5K
random reads per second). Granted, the data model is literally just key-value
however.

<http://github.com/fictorial/logstore>

[http://github.com/fictorial/logstore/commit/9ffa46a249a62a78...](http://github.com/fictorial/logstore/commit/9ffa46a249a62a78976f457b2de220ef75c98871)

Read a paper by Ousterhout about log-based storage here:

[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.117....](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.117.5365)

Maybe of interest is a somewhat wacky project in which data is stored in
sparse files. The big limitations here are that your system needs support for
sparse files, you use a number of pre-created sparse files, and each item's
maximum size is fixed. Pretty big limitations! Then again, for trivial
purposes, it is ridiculously fast since an item's file and location is
trivially computed and I/O uses mmap.

<http://github.com/fictorial/sparsestore>

Sorry, I got excited that there was someone else who was interested in wacky
data storage engines!

------
mmaunder
Riak & CAP Thereom

Riak's guiding design principle is Dr. Eric Brewer's CAP Theorem. The CAP
theorem defines distributed systems in terms of three desired properties:
Consistency, Availability, and Partition (failure) tolerance. The theorem
states you can only rely on having two of the three properties at any time.

Riak chooses to focus on the A and P of CAP. The choice puts Riak in the
eventually consistent camp. However, the window for "eventually consistent" is
in terms of milliseconds which can be good enough for many applications.

~~~
bjnortier_hn
It's also in the Dynamo family together with Voldemort and Cassandra, but
notably it has Map-Reduce (with link following) that these other two don't
have.

~~~
JulianMorrison
Cassandra has Hadoop integration.

------
andrewtj
Basho have an excellent guide that'll get you a decent practical understanding
of Riak in about 45 minutes:

<http://wiki.basho.com/display/RIAK/The+Riak+Fast+Track>

------
siculars
In addition, Basho also released their own benchmarking tool which is quite
impressive in it's own right.

<http://github.com/basho/basho_bench>

[http://wiki.basho.com/display/RIAK/Benchmarking+with+Basho+B...](http://wiki.basho.com/display/RIAK/Benchmarking+with+Basho+Bench)

------
britman
So I'd be interesting to hear if anyone is running this in a prod env? I'm
currently evaluating NoSQL at the moment (mongo, cassandra, raven etc etc) so
would be interested to hear peoples real world experiences with it?

~~~
pierrefar
This might be of interest: Next week there is a MongoDB conference in London.
I'm giving a talk and they've given me the discount code "ocw" that will give
20% off on registration.

Details: <http://www.10gen.com/conferences/event_mongouk_18june10>

~~~
DrawntoFail
Yes, this might be of interest if this thread had anything to do with MongoDB.

~~~
pierrefar
He mentioned he was evaluating MongoDB.

------
alrex021
Homepage (I think):

<http://wiki.basho.com/display/RIAK/Riak>

------
bjnortier_hn
This is the homepage for Riak: <http://riak.basho.com/>

------
kunley
Wow they developed new backend. They really generate lots of interesting
code..

------
isll
I like riak, and I think it's the best implement of dynamo.

------
kimovski
Go Basho!

